
Nissan Leaf 2: up close and personal with the Tesla Model 3 rival - dx034
http://www.techradar.com/news/nissan-is-taking-on-teslas-model-3-with-its-newly-launched-leaf-2
======
Jeremy1026
Interesting bit in there is that Nissan wants to use the car batteries to sell
back electricity into the grid. That should make free public charging stations
around town packed with Leaf 2s looking to get some free energy credits. Go
out, charge for free, come home and pump that energy back into the grid.

